# Web Development > Web Design Company logo in address bar...

## psuresh1982

Hi Friends,

          If you open internet explorer normally then it is shows ie logo and about**:blank message in address bar. I saw some of the website they put their company logo instead ie logo in the address bar. How can they acheive this?

I need to display my company logo when the user open our site. Plz help me about this.

--------------------
suresh

----------


## psuresh1982

Hi Friends,

         I got the solution for this problem....In your server root folder put your company icon named as "favicon.ico". But it is working only the above version of IE6.

--------------------
suresh

----------


## Niyati_1984

but where is root folder??
Do u talk about linux???

----------


## psuresh1982

Hi Niyati,

       Where you are store your index page and all the files that folder i mentioned "root folder".

--------------------
suresh

----------


## mikey0116

Try this syntax.



My Title



you can read about shortcut icons from here:

http:// msdn2 . microsoft . com / en-us/library/ms537656 . aspx

----------

